
Ask HN: Your Thoughts on NYU Courant CS Program - chatsnap
For master study. Have to decide whether to go or not recently. 
If someone has opinions about the quality of the program, or how its graduates be perceived among tech world, it would be helpful it you can share. 
Thanks.
======
YuriNiyazov
Depends on what you want to study. Historically it was a very strong compilers
school, and when I went there for my undergrad it still had that emphasis,
which is not as exciting for the industry anymore. However, just as I was
finishing up, they hired Yann LeCun, and after a decade, NYU became a "Deep
Learning" power house.

